# Post a picture of your pet(s)!



## Wheelah23 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a pretty simple thread. If you have pets, post a picture of them. I've got two dachshunds. They are always snuggling in their bed.


----------



## towhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's Bubba, if ya missed him last time....-Julie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 11, 2011)

Our 'foundling' Maine Coon....LEO....He was 2 lbs and a tiny kitten when we found him along the road in the woods...He's taken well to civilization.[]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wanted to start a similar thread months ago, but never did. [] Here's my dog on guard duty. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 11, 2011)

Our cat Lucy. She's the sweetest cat I've ever met.


----------



## Collychick (Mar 11, 2011)

My two poms
 Laci




 and Foxy





 I got 4 beardies too, this is one


----------



## jvharp (Mar 11, 2011)

Mom and Baby


----------



## towhead (Mar 12, 2011)

Great pix everyone....but yours really takes the cake Rockhounder!!  -Julie


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Julie. I couldn't believe I was able to sneak up on her and snap a pic before she woke up. []  ~Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 12, 2011)

This is Dasher,7 and a half year old Siberian Husky with my son Steve in his element February 6 2010.The snow on that day was 25 inches deep with 10 more inches falling later that evening into the next day.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good pictures everyone! I like Rockhounder's best...


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 12, 2011)

This is our Jack Russell Abby....yes she does sleep like that... SPD


----------



## towhead (Mar 13, 2011)

All so precious!  And here's my other pets....specially for you Woody!  Ha Ha -Julie


----------



## jaroadshow (Mar 14, 2011)

*My pet - Brandy*

Here is my pet . Her name is Brandy. She has never been bottle digging with me.  
 She is a shepard cross.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2011)

There was a few pet threads,but I am sure they are buried.I will put up my crew when I get my pc back,I'm useing my blackberry now,I hate these small keys!!


----------



## idigjars (Mar 14, 2011)

One of our dogs.  His name is Bailey.  Best regards to all and good luck finding or digging items for your collections.  Paul


----------



## coreya (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is our not so spoiled diana!!


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2011)

Not my dog but he acts the same way when he has misbehaved...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecwE3tWMj50


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's our mini hot dog "Brownie" almost 6 years old

 two more to follow....

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 14, 2011)

Our fearless cat "Renee" a little over a year old


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 14, 2011)

Last one is of my favorite neighborhood dog "Finn" a great Burmese Mountain Dog

 Thanks for starting the thread,
 Doug


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2011)

Bubba tearing up plastic..his favorite it bubble wrap.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2011)

There is a small microwave in the basement.  The kids and my husband use it to pop popcorn when they watch tv.  It only took one time for Bubba to figure that one out..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 14, 2011)

Had a lab like that and he used to get caught poised that way. Oh wait, I see one leg and he's for sure sitting. Never mind.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2011)

Willy,Zoey  and BOO the cat


----------



## epackage (Mar 14, 2011)

My dog Wrinkles.....Jim


----------



## PermInk (Mar 14, 2011)

This is Leo, when he was a baby  he is a Highland Lynx, we also have a Maine coon and a Hemingway []  they are all rescues


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2011)

MR Willy


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 15, 2011)

Great pet pics everyone!  I'm enjoying this thread.  PermInk, what kind of cat is a Hemingway?  Is it one of those cats with an extra toe?  I love any opportunity to post a picture of my baby, Leo.  His favorite activity is chewing phone cords, and any small cords he can find.  His total so far, is three cell phone cords, one Swiffer cord, one or two regular phone cords, a heating pad, a computer cord, ah, I'm losing count! lol  Forgive me if I have posted this one before.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a picture of Leo with his brother, Oliver.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 15, 2011)

This is our third cat, Bobbisox, aka Bobbi and Bina.  She's obsessed with Joe, and follows him everywhere.  The only problem is her paws, which are a little stinky.


----------



## woody (Mar 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> All so precious!  And here's my other pets....specially for you Woody!  Ha Ha -Julie


 
 Are those your pet deer, Julie......LOL!!!


----------



## towhead (Mar 15, 2011)

No, not really my pets Woody.  Just about though.  Have one that I feed out of my hand....I call her "Lady"....I've pet her a few times too.  -Julie


----------



## Bixby Bill (Mar 15, 2011)

Here`s two of my cats, Max and Jenny. They love it when I get the fireplace going, they usually think I do it just for them.
 Redginger, how big is Leo? He sure is one big cat!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 15, 2011)

Cool cats, Bill.  Our's like to roast themselves in front of the fire too.  Leo is about 17 or 18 lbs.  How many stone is that?  1 1/2?  He celebrates his second birthday later this month.  Since he's a Maine Coon, he still has some growing to do, yet.


----------



## woody (Mar 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> No, not really my pets Woody.  Just about though.  Have one that I feed out of my hand....I call her "Lady"....I've pet her a few times too.  -Julie


 
 That's awesome Julie.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 16, 2011)

Meet "Needy"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a bird once,it could talk.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats kodiak in the back[]


----------



## PermInk (Mar 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Great pet pics everyone!Â  I'm enjoying this thread.Â  PermInk, what kind of cat is a Hemingway?Â  Is it one of those cats with an extra toe?Â  I love any opportunity to post a picture of my baby, Leo.Â  His favorite activity is chewing phone cords, and any small cords he can find.Â  His total so far, is three cell phone cords, one Swiffer cord, one or two regular phone cords, a heating pad, a computer cord, ah, I'm losing count! lolÂ  Forgive me if I have posted this one before.


 

 Yes, the Hemingway has extra toes.  Tigger has extras on all 4 paws.  WOW, your Mainecoon is HUGE!!  When we got Jack he was  malnourished, abused and who knows what else. He has had some health issues too, so he is not near as large as yours.  This is Jack (taken a few minutes ago)


----------



## PermInk (Mar 17, 2011)

This is Tigger (he is 6 now) this pic is about a year old and you can see some of his extra toes []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 17, 2011)

My crazy dog Lexi!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 17, 2011)

My wife and Mr. Big Kitty!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 17, 2011)

Lexi and her Pee Paw!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 17, 2011)

Lexi and Oliver!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 17, 2011)

Now that's one tired dog!!  Yes, that is bacon in front of her nose!!  Hahaha!!


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 17, 2011)

"Explorer"  One of my greyhounds


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> Now that's one tired dog!!  Yes, that is bacon in front of her nose!!  Hahaha!!


 
 He must be tired!  my dog would eat that while he was snoring [8D]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 18, 2011)

hahahaha!!  yes, she was out!!!!!


----------



## woody (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is Tippy. He is 17 years old.


----------



## towhead (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to have a Tippy too Woody, only he was orange striped.  Cute!  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

Adorable pets, everyone.  PermInk, Leo was a malnourished kitten when we found him.  Someone had left him on the side of the road.  He grew like a weed, once we got him.  Even though he was a couple months old already, I gave him some kitten formula every day, as a supplement to his diet.  He's always hungry!  His favorite food right now is roasted chicken.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2011)

This is Bucket. She always has her head in my grain bucket!! She looks different today as she was sheared yesterday.


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 23, 2011)

This nis Gizmo...She's my fat lil digging partner...Jack Russell and Toy Yorkie mix....Turned into a blimp!!


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

My Fat lazy cat


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 23, 2011)

again but embeded


----------



## farmgal (Mar 23, 2011)

That was a blast seeing all your wonderful pets...I'm sure you all love them as much as I love all mine. Not all are pictures..Hard to take pics of over 50 pets...cats, rabbits and dogs. But you can see many here. http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackpanther63/ I upload pics quite often. Dogs are my life...24/7 Farmgal


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 23, 2011)

> what kind of cat is a Hemingway?


 
 What she said.

 A Polydactyl has multiple toes, Ginger.
 Bill


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: druggistnut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know.  One of my neighbor's cats had one.  You don't see too many, unless you go to down to Key West.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, okay,

 That last one wasn't really my pet, per se.

 But I do have an old fashioned shaving bunny, but just the one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Okay, okay,
> 
> ...


 
 Hahahaha I love that commercial ! it was just on 3 mim ago []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 24, 2011)

[] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg


----------



## mag510 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mag510


 I used to have 7 big ones in a 100 gallon tank. Mean bastardsss[8D]


----------



## riverdiver (Apr 27, 2011)

Great thread,

 These are my goats:

 Clover
 Beans
 Oreo


----------



## riverdiver (Apr 27, 2011)

And my two adult Labs, Twinky and River.


----------



## riverdiver (Apr 27, 2011)

And my wifes new baby, Slush.


----------



## towhead (Apr 28, 2011)

All adorable!  Those two goats on the right almost look like they're posing!  -Julie


----------



## farmgal (Apr 28, 2011)

To funny....This is my dog Twinkie on the right with her friend Lil Kittle.....farmgal


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a cat living in the household but he won't sign the release forms.


----------



## riverdiver (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Farm gal,

 What are the chances of two yellow dogs being called Twinky on this forum, that is a hoot.


----------



## farmgal (Apr 28, 2011)

Riverdiver what are the chances of two ppl having two yellow dogs named Twinkie both ppl being from New england....of course I moved away in 99 tho  I'll have to ask my dad what the lake is that my great aunt liked across from...farmgal...


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: riverdiver
> 
> And my two adult Labs, Twinky and River.


 
 Very cute!  They're smiling!


----------



## logueb (Apr 29, 2011)

Harley.   He was hit on the highway by a vechicle when he was a pup.  He had some damage to his jaw and nasal area, broke bone in a back leg, etc.   He was real lucky to have survived.  And because of his injuries he snores real loud.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2011)

Hi, I wanted to reinstate this but take small portions out. I forgot to uncheck a box. I deleted much more than I wanted to. Sorry but most past page 4 are gone.

 Let's continue and please re-enter what's appropriate.

 I had a pet spider. Not the kind you keep in a tank but one that lived in the window in my garage. I used to catch flies and throw them in her web. That's why she was a pet. I figure any critter you care for and provides pleasure can be called a pet.


----------



## Plumbata (May 7, 2011)

My loving Golden retriever "Delilah" just died a few days ago. She was almost 12 years old, and never hurt anyone. So patient, full of love, and eager to please. I am still in Ohio for another week and when I left Illinois in January, I held her, looked her in the eyes, and told her to not go anywhere until I got back. I guess we both knew what was coming. I really wanted to be there for her, to take her to the stream one last time, to carry her outside to smell the smells and enjoy the splendors of the natural world. But I wasn't there. Damn I miss her so much.  [][][]

 Here is part of her helping my father and i dig for bottles several years ago:






 Delilah watching my dad pull out a local soda. (I know i have some better pictures somewhere)





 A very close personal friend (also deceased []) once said, in reference to my family dog, that "This is the only kind of true love that money can buy". I couldn't agree more. Stuff like this makes me wish I could believe in a conscious afterlife. Not because I am afraid of death, but because I can't deal very well with the loss of loved ones. At least in memory they continue to live on.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2011)

> to take her to the stream one last time,


That is sad, I'm sorry for the loss. A good pet is like a relative (maybe better).
 I lost my Shelby when one morning he still hadn't come home. It was a few hours in the morning I heard him crying. He had collapsed in the stream and there was nothing I could do.  Well, not nothing, I tried to warm him and comfort him but I had to have him put down. I did find a piece of stone and carved his name in it. He's still there when I get back to Maine.
 Man I miss him, I even miss him pissing me off.


----------



## texasdigger (May 8, 2011)

Here is the head of texasdigger's top flight bottle security force officer PIG!  Ms. Piggy make look like she is sleeping, but she does that to lure would be bottle thieves into a false sense of security.....Then she strikes! 

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (May 8, 2011)

Here is Dylan.  He used to be the head of security, but he is 14 now.  Retirement is treating him well.  This was him in the holiday spirit!

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (May 8, 2011)

Here is piggy with my other little monsters Dylan the boy, and Chloe.  IT is long story how I ended up with a dog named Dylan, and a son named Dylan.  It can get very confusing around my house.

 Brad


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2011)

Sorry about your dog man


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Cap'n Crunch for two


 

 Gotta watch the sugar ! [:-]


----------



## Poison_Us (May 8, 2011)

Our pet Indian Passion Stone playing in the grass.


----------



## texasdigger (May 8, 2011)

Was it real pain tryin to house train that stone?  

 Brad


----------



## Poison_Us (May 9, 2011)

No, he is pretty good about going outide.  When he has to go, we just throw him out in the yard.  Once in a while I find dirt on the floor and rub some part of him in it to teach him that he was bad.

 Teaching him how to swim has been tuff....


----------



## sweetrelease (May 10, 2011)

this is fisher ! we call him "slobbering creep" look close lol...


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2011)




----------



## mtgirl (Jun 5, 2011)

T


----------



## Anotherguy (Jun 6, 2011)

My high flying dog.  He takes his fetching seriously!


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 8, 2011)

My two Wirehaired Pointing Griffons and our black lab/springer mix, doing what they do best..


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 9, 2011)

I have 5 cats and a chinchilla.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 21, 2011)

My dogs tend to avoid the heat... Casey is hogging the bed, it's too hot to sit with Dante... Dante is stretching, he had a very tiring day, consisting of eating, sleeping, and walking between the locations where he can engage in those activities... []

 The dog days of summer, eh?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes sir  the Dog Daze  []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  MaineMtnDigger
> 
> again but embeded


 
 I didn't notice when this thread was originally going, but doesn't it look like an animal in the woodstove? Look at the lower right hand corner. Maybe the stove is haunted. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 26, 2012)

A little late to the party but I love dogs so I will revive this with a picture of my dog Bonnie. She's a wheaton terrier and loves to hop while chewing sticks on the beach. Rockhounder that image in the fire is freakish.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 26, 2012)

Mere and Black Dog, a father and son picture.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 26, 2012)

Lukah, getting shot by the cops and losing a leg will not only get you canned food, but you can even get a love seat pass.


----------

